# Official Sharp UD27 series 4K Ultra HD TV



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sharp just started Nationwide distribution of their mid-year introduction 60" and 70" 4K Ultra HD TV, the UD27 series. 

I can easily predict this TV will enjoy excellent reviews from the professional TV reviewers and calibrators. I had the opportunity to do a very brief review and calibration with David Mackenzie and from our limited evaluation we loved this TV's performance.

Sharp has priced these TVs below the market for a premium brand, MSRP is 70" $3,499 and 60" $2,999 and we are participating in the launch/Black Friday promotion that brings the 70" down to $2,999 and $2,299 for the 60".

We presented this TV to all of the folks who attended our Sharp Showcase event on 11/13 and took 3 orders and several more sold in the past two days. So this new TV has a very strong and well deserved start out of the gate. Look for David Mackenzie's review on HDTV Test in the next week or two.

Excellent video performance, beautiful design and build quality only topped by the exceptional value. 

Owners chime in as you like.

-Robert


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

We just put it into our showroom. I haven't had an opportunity to evaluate it myself but it does look good and they've kept rs232 so I'm happy!


----------

